# Seerosen blühen kaum



## mareike (12. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe drei Seerosen. Bis jetzt hatte ich drei Blüten. Die gelbe kleine, die letztes Jahr jede Menge Blüten hatte, hat dieses Jahr keine einzige. Liegt das an der Witterung, da wir so gut wie keinen Regen hatten und ich laufend den Teich mit Leitungswasser auffüllen muss. Oder kann das auch daran liegen, dass sich die Krebsscheren so vermehrt haben und Einfluss auf das Wachsen haben? Muss man die Krebsscheren aussortieren?

Viele Fragen, hoffe ihr könnt mir einen Rat geben.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2015)

moin Mareike,
hast Du bitte mal
- ein paar schlüssige Fotos zu Deinem Teich und dessen Lage
- konkretere Beschreibung zu Größe und Tiefe Deines Teiches
- Informationen zu besagter Seerose.... in welchem Substrat steht sie, wird sie gedüngt, etc.
- wie dicht ist die Bepflanzung in Deinem Teich insgesamt

Wir haben doch alle keine 'Kristall-Kugel'.... und wenn Du vernünftige Hilfe haben möchtest,
müssen wir schon wissen über was wir hier konkret schreiben.


----------



## mareike (14. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Eva-Marie,

danke für deine Antwort. Der Teich liegt voll in der Sonne und ist gute 1 m tief. Die Seerosen sind in Körben in Lehmsubstrat. In der Mitte an der tiefsten Stelle ist __ Hornblatt, verschiedene Sauerstoffpflanzen und Krebsscheren. Die große Seerose steht 80 cm tief und die zwei kleineren 50 cm tief. Ich  habe dieses Jahr die Pflanzen nicht gedüngt, da ich voriges Jahr mächtig mit Fadenalgen gekämpft hatte. Gegen die Sonne sind Sonnenschirme aufgestellt, die etwas Schatten auf den Teich bringen.

Bilder stelle ich am Wochenende ein. Da muss mir mein Sohn bei helfen.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2015)

mareike schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Jahr die Pflanzen nicht gedüngt


Tja, da liegt der Hund begraben. Wenn Du den Dünger für die Seerosen richtig einbringst, sollten die Fadenalgen nichts davon abbekommen. Die Langzeitdüngekegel gehören tief ins Substrat gedrückt.


----------



## andreas w. (14. Aug. 2015)

das kann ja alles möglich sein, aber ich habe schon lange keinen Dünger mehr in unseren Teich eingebracht und meine Seerosen blühen heuer alle sehr spät und spärlich. muß also nicht unbedingt was mit der Düngerei zu tun haben - was allerdings die Tatsache nicht verändert, daß die Fadenalgen und die Düngung miteinander zu tun haben werden . Also wie man hierzulande sagt: uffbasse!.

Ich denke das liegt dieses Jahr an der Witterung im Gesamten, daß die Pflanzen nicht ganz so wollen wie sie könnten. Nächstes Jahr wird´s wieder passen.

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## mareike (16. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, die versprochenen Bilder von meinem Teich


----------



## Flusi (16. Aug. 2015)

hallo mareike,
erst mal - ein schönes Teichlein hast Du da
Warum sind denn Deine toll angelegten Pflanzstufen leer? Da könnte man sich ja richtig austoben und eine schöne Bepflanzung machen
Die Düngung von Seerosen sollte schon punktgenau in deren Pflanzgefäß mittels Düngekegeln erfolgen. Ich denke, daß sich die Seerosen die Nährstoffe aus dem Wurzelbereich direkt ziehen; ein "Ausschwämmen" in den Teich ist recht unwahrscheinlich.
LG Flusi


----------



## troll20 (16. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Mareike,
stimmt die Liter Zahl 3000 in deinem Profil ??????
Ansonsten sieht ja dein Teich wie neu aus, schon fast zu neu  
Wie tief steht den die Seerose?

LG René


----------



## mareike (16. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

es hat nicht so ganz geklappt mit den Bildern, sind zum Teil doppelt. Der Teich fasst etwas mehr als 3000 l. Die große Seerose steht auf der untersten Stufe bei 80 cm, der Teich hat eine Tiefe von ca. 1 m. Der Teich ist vor 6 Jahren vergrößert worden. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren den Fehler gemacht, den Teich komplett leer zu machen, weil ich neue Sauerstoffpflanzen auf den Grund gepflanzt hatte. Dadurch hatte ich u.a. im vorigen Jahr große Schwierigkeiten mit Fadenalgen. Ich hatte es allerdings auf den Dünger geschoben.

Ich hatte dann im Forum gesucht, wie man die Algen wieder wegbekommt. Dann bin ich auf Kanne Fermentgetreide gestoßen. Das nehme ich seit einem halben Jahr, die UV Lampe ist aus und die Fadenalgen sind verschwunden.

Auf den Stufen stehen schon etliche Pflanzen. Ich hoffe, alle Fragen beantwortet zu haben.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Aug. 2015)

http://www.loesdau.de/Kanne-Ferment...><19791-5706>&ref=hurra/pla/&subref=8884/8884
Kanne Fermentgetreide

Fermentgetreide von Kanne
milchsäurehaltig
leicht verdaulich
Ups, da haben wir wieder die Milchsäurebakterien.....


----------



## Flusi (16. Aug. 2015)

hallo, hi Totto,
uuaaaahhhh, bei so `nem Zeug bin ich raus... Natur ist Natur und bleibt es auch...
LG Flusi


----------



## mareike (17. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

bis jetzt habe ich damit gute Erfolge, Fische und Teich geht es gut. Ich wollte einfach von der Chemie wegkommen, weil alles, was ich gegen die Fadenalgen in den Teich gegeben hatte, nichts geholfen hat.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (17. Aug. 2015)

mareike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bis jetzt habe ich damit gute Erfolge, Fische und Teich geht es gut


Welche Erfolge meinst du?
Wachstum bzw. Düngung der Pflanzen?
Oder was?
Und dann einfach rein in den Teich?
Dosierung?
Oder einfach Milch rein, nicht wahr Toto?!?


----------



## mareike (17. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

der größte Erfolg ist, dass die Fadenalgen weg sind und der Teich ziemlich klar und das bei der langen starken Hitze. Jeden Monat kommen 1/4 l in den Teich, das ist sehr wenig.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Aug. 2015)

mareike schrieb:


> Jeden Monat kommen 1/4 l in den Teich,


Kanne Fermentgetreide......das sind doch so Körner oder ?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (17. Aug. 2015)

Totto, das gibt es als Körner und flüssig.
http://www.amazon.de/Kanne-Fermentgetreide-flüssig-Tiere-Kanister/dp/B00J9P4YW2
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004EE1MZU/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1439840624&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=kanne+fermentgetreide&dpPl=1&dpID=5111Nw+JEbL&ref=plSrch

Gibt's natürlich auch woanders.
;-)


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Mareike,
mit wenig blühenden Seerosen habe ich auch schon Bekanntschaft geschlossen . Da das in mehr als einem Teich geschehen ist, sind meine bisherigen Erfahrungen auch recht verschieden. 
Gelernt habe ich, dass Seerosen einen recht hohen Nährstoffbedarf haben. Diesen kann man über die "Düngekegelchen" leider nur teilweise befriedigen (zumindest bei meinen bisher zwei eingesetzten Arten). 
Bei zuwenig Licht bilden sie erst gar keine Blüten aus - das war ja nicht Dein Problem. Eins meiner Probleme war auch, dass die Rhizome über ihren Pflanzbehälter hinaus gewachsen waren, oder in ihn hinein . In beiden Fällen endete das mit Wuchsfreudigkeit hinsichtlich Blätter und Blüten. Auch wenn es anstrengend war, so habe ich meine Pflanzkörbe herausgeholt, die Rhizome in neue Muttererde gesetzt (ganz so, wie es Nymphaion alias Werner empfiehlt), und oberhalb des Bodens ausgerichtet. Nach einer Anwuchsphase hatte ich dann wieder Freude mit meinen Seerosen.
Es scheint vermutlich so zu sein, dass man bei langsamwachsenden Seerosen in solch einer Weise "gärtnerisch" tätig sein muss. Bei den eher wuchernden Arten muss man vermutlich genau so oft ins Wasser, um diese im Zaum zu halten - also keine wirkliche Alternative.


----------



## geoigl (18. Aug. 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Auch wenn es anstrengend war, so habe ich meine Pflanzkörbe herausgeholt, die Rhizome in neue Muttererde gesetzt



Hi
Daher verwende ich als Behältnis ganz normale Bau-Kübel, die mit dem "Bügel"! Bei diesem Bügel kann ich sie ganz einfach herausnehmen, und düngen, zurückschneiden, teilen usw. Wenn einer zu klein ist teile ich sie und stelle 2-3 Kübeln nebeneinander!
Wie schon andere geschrieben haben, sind die Nährstoffe der wesentliche Faktor. Habe meine Seerosen heuer alle geteilt die Wurzel um ca 1/3 zurückgeschnitten und in frisches Substrat gesetzt. Substrat ist Komposterde gemischt mit Bausand, dazu Blaukorn und Langzeitdünger! Habe jede Menge Blüten und die Seerosen wuchern "vollgas"!

Anbei ein Foto von heute morgen, die Blüten sind noch geschlossen...

jg


----------



## neuling (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
das Bild sieht aber super aus.
Wie hohlst Du die verwelkten Seerosenblätter aus dem Teich
LG


----------



## geoigl (18. Aug. 2015)

Servus Jörg,
die letzten zwei Jahre habe ich die  Kübel im August rausgeholt, die Blätter entfernt, und die Kübel anschließend wieder zurückgestellt.(-110 cm) Heuer möchte ich die Rosen erst im Herbst (Oktober) rausholen. Außer es explodiert das Algenwachstum! Schaut aber momentan nicht danach aus! Im flachen Wasser zupfe ich die Blüten und Blätter von Zeit zu Zeit ab,...

lg


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Aug. 2015)

neuling schrieb:


> Wie hohlst Du die verwelkten Seerosenblätter aus dem Teich


Sieht mir schwer nach einem Schwimmteich aus......


geoigl schrieb:


> Im flachen Wasser zupfe ich die Blüten und Blätter von Zeit zu Zeit ab,...


 Dann wird im Sommer der Astralkörper über die Holzwand (Welches Holz?) gewuchtet und gezupft tippe ich mal


----------



## mareike (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

wie kommt ihr an die Körbe ran, wenn sie ziemlich weit unten stehen, macht ihr einen Tauchgang? Mir sind die Körbe so schwer, sie jedes Jahr hochzuholen.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## neuling (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich springe regelmäßig in den Teich und ziehe meine Runden 
Sowie heute. Boar wat kalt 
Bei der Gelegenheit zupfe ich die Blätter und verwelkten Blüten ab 
Aber meine Seerosen wachsen momentan schlecht. Anfangs Blüten und Blätter ohne Ende. Jetzt nicht mehr 
Ich denke keine Nährstoffe mehr vorhanden. Kann ich eigentlich die Düngerstäbchen einfach so in die Erde drücken oder muss man die tief einbuddeln. 
LG Jörg


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Aug. 2015)

neuling schrieb:


> oder muss man die tief einbuddeln


Ja. Du willst ja die Pflanzen düngen und nicht das Wasser.


----------



## geoigl (19. Aug. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ....über die Holzwand (Welches Holz?)



.. ganz normale Fichte!



mareike schrieb:


> ...wenn sie ziemlich weit unten stehen, macht ihr einen Tauchgang?



mit einem Rechen,  die Kübel / Eimer haben einen Bügel...


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2015)

neuling schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich die Düngerstäbchen einfach so in die Erde drücken oder muss man die tief einbuddeln.


So tief der Finger reicht, reindrücken und anschließend das Loch wieder zudrücken. Das reicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Mareike,
ich bin im Teich, und bugsiere den Korb unter Wasser bis zum Steg (das geht ganz leicht). Dann hebe ich ihn heraus, und sobald er über Wasser kommt, wird er mir auch schon abgenommen  - aber nicht von dem netten Kerl da). Alles andere ist was für Athleten.


----------

